# Tivo MediaCentre



## Warble (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Guys,
hope this isn't silly but I will be upgrading my Tivo soon to attach it my network - most likely a cachecard and wireless bridge. Anyway, as the Tivo will be on the network, can it browse my pc to play any media files that are on it. I have done this on a chipped Xbox which boots into Linux so was hoping the same could be done on Tivo?


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Hi there,

As far as I am aware, this can not be done. Well, certainly not on the UK series 1.

David


----------



## zippy7272 (Dec 29, 2004)

yes, although I believe the subject is banned on this forum (not entirely sure why!)

Anyways there are other forums around that may help.

Sanderton has some interesting links from his web page: http://www.beaconhill.plus.com/TiVo/tivohacks.htm 

From memory one of the programs which may help is tyserver.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Warble said:


> can it browse my pc to play any media files that are on it.


No - but you can do the opposite and browse the TiVo on XBMC. See my .sig for details.


----------



## Warble (Sep 2, 2002)

zippy7272 said:


> yes, although I believe the subject is banned on this forum (not entirely sure why!)
> 
> Anyways there are other forums around that may help.


But is this not a feature on later models in USA ?

The other forums seem to cover video extraction - which I can understand being banned - but this is using the Tivo as a means of playing other media content. Surely this is much less of a hack than some of the hacks that seem to be 'allowed'.


----------



## Paul Stimpson (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi,

From my understanding of the rules discussion of extracting video from TiVos is banned as it enables the Macrovision-in Macrovision-out feature in the TiVo to be bypassed and is seen as potentially promoting copyright theft. I don't believe it is against the rules to discuss playing media from another device on the TiVo which, if I understood correctly, is what you would like to do.

Cheers,
Paul.


----------

